# Is 26 days a very short cycle?



## apple84

My menstrual cycle is regular, but short - 26 days and my periods are pretty short too - 4 days and sometimes a day or two of spotting. I am planning on TTC next month...could this cause problems? (I'm 24, never been prego before) 

I read something about short luteal phases making it hard to get pregnant ...anyone know any more about this?


----------



## daisydoo

hi apple84 dont worry - it's your luteal phase that matters not your cycle length - do you use opk's? for eg you could ov on cd12, then if af comes cd26then you have normal 14day luteal phase. you can ov much earlier too esp if your cycle only short
hope this helps chick xxx :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

I was gonna say the same thing, its the short luteal phase that matters, you could have a 26 day cycle, ovulate on day 12 and then have a 14 day luteal phase, i could have a 29 day cycle but not ovulate till day 18 so i'd only have an 11 day luteal phase. Its different for everyone so if your using temping or opk's i guess you'll have a better understanding of where you stand in your cycle at what point. XXX


----------



## apple84

Thanks...I just bought some OPKs, so I'll try those this month witch: is here right now). Do I need to test early in my cycle because it's short?


----------



## caz81

i checked on mine and if you have a 26 day cycle they say you should start testing on day 9 xx


----------



## Leila Fae

I recommend charting your temps as well - I've never got on with OPKs myself. I have a 26 day cycle and a rather short LP which I'm taking vit B50 complex for. 

Good luck!


----------



## susan_1981

I think anyone who has cycles around 20 days or less is considered to have a short cycle. I think 26 is pretty normal. I had 27 day cycles when I fell pregnant, with a luteal phase of 13 days x


----------

